# can someone please tell me how to turn off the vibrating touch



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

the title pretty much sums up my question. thanx


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Settings, Sound, uncheck "Vibrate Feedback"


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

still vibrating on keyboard


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

That is disabled in the keyboard settings.

Settings, Language & Keyboard, Touch input, text input, uncheck "Vibrate when typing"


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

whew thank you


----------

